# MAD CATZ R.A.T. 7 Sondertasten funktionieren nicht



## SWISSNEMA (26. Dezember 2013)

Liebe "Nagerfreunde"!

Ich habe auf Weihnachten die MAD CATZ R.A.T.7 bekomme, da meine alte Maus das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.

Die Maus mit den vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten ist TOP - ABER - ich kann aber die drei Sondertasten auf der linken Seite (roter AIM Präszisionstaste und die beiden folgenden silbrigen Tasten) nicht nutzen...

Habe auch die Treiber und die Software - die Treiber sogar mehrmals - an meinem Windows7 64bit installiert und die Programmiersoftware startet auch und ich kann die Einstellungen mit den DPI vornehmen und die funktionieren auch nur die rote Präzisionszieltaste kann ich zwar verstellen aber KEIN EFFEKT!

Auch möchte ich auf den hinter der roten Präzisionszieltaste liegenden Knöpfe für Battlefield4 die BAUCHLAGE mit der Taste "Y" programmieren, da dies ja Ingame nicht möglich ist, da Battlefield4 diese beiden Tasten wie auch die Präzisionszieltaste nicht kennt.

WAS MACHE ICH NUR FALSCH - bin um jede HILFE sehr dankbar!

Liebe Grüsse

SWISSNEMA


----------



## dominger (26. Dezember 2013)

Das ist der so genannte Sniper Button. Dadurch wird deine Maus langsamer ....sonst nichts ;D
Ups hab gerade gesehen bei Battlefield 4 ist das noch nicht möglich. Die Mad Catz Mäuse wurden einfach noch nicht dafür programmiert.
Einfach warten. Hab das selbe Problem.


----------



## SWISSNEMA (26. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Dominger

Herzlichen DANK für Deine rasche Antwort!

Aber wenn ich es in der Software unter Einstellungen (Settings) verändere funktioniert es leider auch nicht... Dort sollte es doch zumindest gehen - oder? In den Videos auf youtube wo ich nachgesehen habe, sieht man, dass wenn der rote Knopf gedrückt wird, der Cursor langsamer wird. 

Würde mich ja auch nicht weiter stören, wenn es erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt unter Battlefield4 auch noch funzt - ABER - ich hatte auf den silbrigen Tasten (Forwards Button und Back Botton) hinter dem roten Sniper (Precision Aim) die Bauchlage (Taste Y in Battlefield4) und Ducken (Taste X in Battlefield4) programmiert und das funktioniert leider auch nicht... Meine alte Razermaus konnte ich direkt in Barttlefield mit diesen Tastenbefehlen programmieren mit diesser MAD CATZ R.A.T. 7 geht das nicht nur über die Software, aber dort bekomme ich es auch nicht hin. 

Weisst Du zufällig, wie man auf diese beiden Tasten die Tasten Y und X programmieren kann? 

Scheint nicht so einfach zu sein das ganze - obwohl die Maus ist sonst super - aber was nützt sie mir, wenn ich nicht mehr damit Battlefield spielen kann...

Liebe Grüsse aus der regnerischen Schweiz!

SWISSNEMA


----------



## CSOger (26. Dezember 2013)

Mhmm...
Hatte bis vor kurzem auch diese Maus.
Auch ohne Treiber konnte ich in BF3/4 auch die Daumentasten belegen und natürlich auch ohne Probleme nutzen.
(Unter Win7 64 und Win8.1 64)
Mit Treiber funktionierte auch der "Sniperbutton".
In der Software nur die Stärke eingestellt und dann musste man die Rote Taste nur gedrückt halten.

Hoffe die Maus hält länger bei euch als bei mir.
Rost angesetzt,nicht auf jedem Mauspad fehlerfrei gelaufen....würde sie nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## dominger (26. Dezember 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Mhmm...
> Hatte bis vor kurzem auch diese Maus.
> Auch ohne Treiber konnte ich in BF3/4 auch die Daumentasten belegen und natürlich auch ohne Probleme nutzen.
> (Unter Win7 64 und Win8.1 64)
> ...



Hattest du die alte oder neue Maus? Da gibt es verschiedene Modelle...
Hatte das Problem auch.
Sonst Hammer Maus oder?


----------



## CSOger (27. Dezember 2013)

Das müsste die alte (erste) Version gewesen sein.

 Mausrad hatte nach kurzer Zeit keine Rasterung mehr.
Auf Pads wie dem Slickride Surface funktionierte die Maus fast überhaupt nicht.
Erst nen Stoffpad machte das Teil halbwegs brauchbar.
Aber auch da versagte sie gerne mal beim kleinsten Staubkorn auf dem Mauspad.
Der Schriftzug auf der Oberschalte (R.A.T.7) verabschiedete sich auch sehr schnell.
Auch ohne Gewichte schon sehr schwer..wobei das natürlich Geschmackssache ist.
Und wie schon erwähnt setzte das Ding an der silbernen Stellschraube Rost an....kein Witz.

Kann natürlich sein das die neue Version besser funktioniert/verarbeitet ist.
Sie lag gut in der Hand obwohl ich den ganzen Klimbim an Zubehör nicht brauchte.
Ich "bastelte" höhstens einmal was an oder ab.
Probleme mit den Treibern hatte ich mit ihr aber nicht.


----------



## SWISSNEMA (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Könntet ihr mir bitte sagen, wie Ihr die Back/Forward Tasten (hinter der roten Snipertaste) belegt habt? Verwendet Ihr dort im Programmierteil New Key Presses... oder new Macro... oder New Advanced Command... und drückt Ihr die relevante Taste zweimal?

Ich will ja bekanntlich Y (Bauchlage) und X (Ducken) programmieren. Das geht bei meiner Maus einfach nicht. Auf den nicht funktionierenden Sniperknopf könnte ich ja noch verzichten - aber Bauchlage ist in BF4 zu wichtig.

Aber eventuell ist das Teil ja auch defekt...

SWISSNEMA


----------

